# Football stats analysis insights from Corner-stats.com experts



## corner-stats (Apr 21, 2021)

You've probably noticed that betting on corners is quite popular in the bookmaker's line, although the corners themselves are just a "side effect" of other purposeful actions of football players (shots, crosses, clearences, interceptions, etc.). This is primarily due to the fact that, unlike shots, fouls, possession, etc., corners are the easiest to determine and count. Many bookmakers offer a variety of bets on corners: the outcome of the match by corners, the number (total) of corners, which team will be the first to take a corner, handicap on corners, which team will be the first to take X corners, and others. The Corner-stats service allows you to customize a selection of matches and football statistics of corners in the way you need to analyze a specific type of bet.
Read more at: https://corner-stats.com/corners/info/6


----------



## corner-stats (Apr 22, 2021)

Check out a presence of cards statistics on Corner-stats.com .
More details about cards stats read at https://corner-stats.com/cards/info/3


----------



## Score Betting (May 12, 2021)

I tip a lot of corner bets and your website does some up a lot on google search when looking for good corner stat websites and i am going to be completely frank and honest here, i think it's rubbish and as you do not mention here the majority is behind a paywall.


----------



## corner-stats (May 18, 2021)

*Graphs added to interval tables
*
The Corner-stats.com team has developed a useful addition to intervals tables. Recall that the intervals tables allow you to compare the statistics of teams or referees at different intervals of a match (15 minutes each). And the new development of our service allows you to view these statistics in the form of graphs.






The X-axis of the graph contains the match intervals (0-15, 16-30 ... 76-FT), and the Y-axis is the value of the team's (referee's) statistical indicator on the interval (as a percentage of the full match). By comparing graphs, Corner-stats.com users have the ability to easily analyze the game of teams or referees by intervals and determine the most interesting intervals for the upcoming match. Please note that the graphs are available for tables of intervals of goals, corners and cards of almost all tournaments on the service Corner-stats.com, as well as for all other types of statistics (fouls, shots, offsides, throw-ins ...) for the top 30 most popular leagues of the world. In addition, the intervals graphs are also present in the referees statistics of a tournament.






You can discuss this function, as well as any other tools of the Corner-stats.com service, in our telegram group: https://t.me/soccer_stats_and_bet


----------

